# Looking for dominant rp partner NSFW (CLOSED!)



## JackJackal (May 3, 2018)

So yeah the mane says it all. M or F it doesn't matter so long as you are dominant and are ok with NSFW. Dm me or tell me if you have Discord and we can talk more there.


----------



## JackJackal (May 3, 2018)

oh and also no humans should any find this. I prefer other furies.


----------



## JackJackal (May 3, 2018)

just to get this noticed


----------



## Shappyra (May 4, 2018)

Hey , Im interested if you are.
My discords Shapyra(Arya)#3069


----------



## JackJackal (May 4, 2018)

ah good. I'm still loking for more! never a limit to how many people i rp with!


----------



## modfox (May 4, 2018)

I love jakkals!


----------



## JackJackal (May 4, 2018)

modfox said:


> I love jakkals!


*smiles* heh heh thanks. I asume your acepting the request?


----------



## modfox (May 4, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> *smiles* heh heh thanks. I asume your acepting the request?


Ye


----------



## JackJackal (May 4, 2018)

do you have discord?
or will we do it here?


----------



## modfox (May 4, 2018)

Discord 
Æ.K Fox#6077


----------



## JackJackal (May 4, 2018)

*meaningless post*


----------



## JackJackal (May 4, 2018)

JackJackal#2852 my discord name. this is so if you have discord then just send me a friend request there!


----------



## JackJackal (May 4, 2018)

*waits*


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 4, 2018)

Cendrag_Roseheart#4435    Need a 7'4 dragon?


----------



## JackJackal (May 4, 2018)

yep! just sent a friend request!


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 4, 2018)

Alrighty!


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 4, 2018)

When are we gonna start?
or is this gonna be a group thing?


----------



## JackJackal (May 4, 2018)

no. to get this out of the way all rps are one on one. no groups


----------



## JackJackal (May 5, 2018)

*Just sorta hums while waiting*


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 5, 2018)

*breaks down door* hiya jackal boi


----------



## JackJackal (May 5, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> *breaks down door* hiya jackal boi


AH! ZYTHER!?


----------



## JackJackal (May 5, 2018)

WHERE THE HELL DID YOU COME FROM!?


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 5, 2018)

JackJackal said:


> no. to get this out of the way all rps are one on one. no groups



IM sent


----------



## JackJackal (May 5, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> IM sent


accepted!


----------



## JackJackal (May 6, 2018)

bump


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 6, 2018)

i came from work


----------



## JackJackal (May 6, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> i came from work


Did you have to buts down my door?


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 6, 2018)

yes yes i did


----------



## JackJackal (May 6, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> yes yes i did


Facepalms and sighs* your lucky I can fix that


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 6, 2018)

welp you up for some rp. and ill fix the door


----------



## JackJackal (May 6, 2018)

sure. got discord?


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 6, 2018)

na


----------



## JackJackal (May 6, 2018)

alright then. TO HE DM'S! *disappears*


----------



## JackJackal (May 9, 2018)

bump again


----------



## Dongding (May 9, 2018)

You must be wearin' all your tops out. :3


----------



## JackJackal (May 9, 2018)

*is a confused Jackal.* huh?


----------



## Dongding (May 9, 2018)

Oh nevermind. I was making a joke about how many applied and you're still looking.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 9, 2018)

i have aplied um do you wish to join us dongding?


----------



## JackJackal (May 9, 2018)

oh! *scratches back of head* heh heh. guess I got an rp addiction ^^;


----------



## Dongding (May 9, 2018)

Naw I try and seperate my RP from FAF. I do it on F-list. I still enjoy the threads and stick my nose where it isn't wanted frequently. Recieved a warning too, so hopefully my joke wasn't seen as harassment...

I am a monster in RP... >:3


----------



## JackJackal (May 9, 2018)

oh boy. another supposed "rp monster" You not the first who said that.


----------



## Dongding (May 9, 2018)

Guess we'll never know. ;3


----------

